# Peds for my dogs



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's the peds on my dogs. 

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [401932] :: BLUM'S SWEET DREAMS
Elly May 1 year old 45lbs

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [447153] :: CH EDWARD X CLEMENTINE LITTER
Dirty Deeds 8 months old... weight unknown for now.. was 35lbs at about 5 or 6 months!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> very well posted. welcome and great lookin pedigrees!


:cheers: Thank ya much sir. Is that a Colby dog in your pic?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome back Megan  luv your new pups!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

circlemkennels said:


> Welcome back Megan  luv your new pups!


Thanks girl! :woof:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey megan!! Nice couple of hounds ya got there up: !!! That lil female looks amazing


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> Hey megan!! Nice couple of hounds ya got there up: !!! That lil female looks amazing


Thank ya much Stan! She's a helluva dog... need to post her tree climbing video!


----------



## BuckskinBeauty (Aug 14, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> That colby blood u have is nice. they have a bro to mine called barf.


Knarly Barfy? lol I believe he's 3/4 colby 1/4 jeep or is it weird jack?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awe Funny thing is both The folks Ya'll are talking bout are memebers here that just dont frequent the site. BOth the people that bred Narly and the folks that have him. Small World. Hell Even FH had one of them hounds lol!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

looks like a couple of jeep dogs,
a lot of people thought that jeep was an outcross dog, because he was a ch.

but in reality, if you look good on his pedigree he's line bred on bred on colby,

my good friend, bob finley owned jeeps daddy, 'finley's bo'


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I love Captain Tardo. I've told Stacia she can send him to me.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally found my transport to grab my pure colby if he's still there!


----------

